# Should I switch to the Open University?



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

So for the past year I've been at uni, pretty much hating everything about the course. It'd be okay if I was particularly good at it, but the only modules I do well in are the ones least related to course itself (i.e. Maths and business). I'm doing a very computer-based course and I'm just finding it too difficult and stressful.
I've been debating whether to just drop out and change courses at the same uni, but it means travelling for a longer distance to get to another campus. (My anxiety would sky-rocket if I had to live on campus and the accommodation is also very expensive). 
But I'm wondering whether a better option would be for me to join the open university? It's a university based on distance learning, which would mean that I could work from home. So I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with distance learning? Do you find the work harder without having a tutor there in front of you, or is it better because there's less pressure because you can work in your own time?
I don't know very much about it, but from what I've heard it does sound much better for me. I just don't want to rush into anything I might regret.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been doing open university for a year now and it's waaaay better! You do it all in your own time and you have so much extra time by not having to travel/attend classes. They have a couple of coordinator's for each unit that you can interact with if you do need help but it's pretty straight forward as the work is basically the same as the on-campus students. I made the change because it was getting too stressful and I haven't regretted it, good luck.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

MrFunnyPants said:


> I've been doing open university for a year now and it's waaaay better! You do it all in your own time and you have so much extra time by not having to travel/attend classes. They have a couple of coordinator's for each unit that you can interact with if you do need help but it's pretty straight forward as the work is basically the same as the on-campus students. I made the change because it was getting too stressful and I haven't regretted it, good luck.


Great! Glad you're enjoying it.  I just hope employers take it as seriously as they do with degrees from normal unis.


----------



## Puppy Parent (Jun 23, 2013)

I began my course as an online/external student. I'm about halfway through. It's hard to get yourself into. I mean, you get into the mindset where you think "eh, I'll just do it later" then you watch some more TV or something and then decide "eh, I'll just do it tomorrow". Next thing you know, assignments are due...

But! I'm a lot better now than I was when I began. Much more disciplined with setting times each week to actually log on and do stuff. In saying all this... I'm going on exchange overseas for next semester where I'll actually be attending university at the campus... So... I'm really nervous how the change is going to affect me. 

I do feel like employers WON'T like my degree being online/external, because then I'd have no "hands on experience". I'm studying film, so you kinda need that hands on stuff rather than all theory. Which is why I decided to go on exchange and actually ATTEND classes, hoping I learn more that way... I feel like I've learnt barely anything so far..


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I want to do this too.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Puppy Parent said:


> I began my course as an online/external student. I'm about halfway through. It's hard to get yourself into. I mean, you get into the mindset where you think "eh, I'll just do it later" then you watch some more TV or something and then decide "eh, I'll just do it tomorrow". Next thing you know, assignments are due...
> 
> But! I'm a lot better now than I was when I began. Much more disciplined with setting times each week to actually log on and do stuff. In saying all this... I'm going on exchange overseas for next semester where I'll actually be attending university at the campus... So... I'm really nervous how the change is going to affect me.
> 
> I do feel like employers WON'T like my degree being online/external, because then I'd have no "hands on experience". I'm studying film, so you kinda need that hands on stuff rather than all theory. Which is why I decided to go on exchange and actually ATTEND classes, hoping I learn more that way... I feel like I've learnt barely anything so far..


I felt this way all through my past lectures. :/ Being an exchange student is brave! Where are you going to study?


----------



## Puppy Parent (Jun 23, 2013)

Charmander said:


> I felt this way all through my past lectures. :/ Being an exchange student is brave! Where are you going to study?


Haha, I'm hoping I'll be okay with going to lectures.. I think at first I'll be doing the whole "sit in my car and refuse to get out because it's so awkward"... But hopefully I get there eventually.

Off to the US. From Australia. My step-dad is also a US citizen so after exchange I don't have to return home luckily. Biggest part of doing the exchange was more so if I do stay in the US to work, they won't care for my overseas & online degree, so I'm hoping a year at a US school will be beneficial for my degree/job wise.

I'm scared and nervous as hell though.


----------

